# Winnipeg, MB - looking for a gaming group



## Nyaricus (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi all 

Nyaricus here, and I'm looking for a group  It's been awhile since I've played, but my circle of fellow gamers seems to either be altogether too busy or disinterested in gaming right now (or disappeared off the map) - so I'm looking for a new one.

About me:
I'd love to be a player, and I'm down for D&D 3e, but not against other d20 systems like Castles and Crusades, d20 Modern etc, or even stuff like Warhammer RPG or GURPS (though my experience outside of D&D is quite limited, I'm a fast learner). I've been playing D&D for 8 years now, so I'm very experienced. I'm 19 (turning 20 early next year), but (as people 'round these parts know) I'm very mature, and easy to get along with. I can play every night EXCEPT Monday and Wednesday (when I work). I'd say Thursday, Saturday starting around noon or Sundays are the best times for me, but I'm fine with working-in different days and times. I own a ton of Forgotten Realms 3e sourcebooks, and more 3e rulebooks/supplements, so I'm well prepared for whatever comes my way.

Email addy is Nyaricus [at] hotmail [dot] com

cheers,
--N


----------

